# Best powder for my .223 AR's



## 97th Signalman

*Which powder would you choose for .223 AR?*​
Hogdon H419800.00%Accurate Arms 2230120.00%Vihtavouri N13300.00%Winchester 74800.00%Hogdon BL-C(2)120.00%Other (name in you reply)360.00%


----------



## 97th Signalman

I am preparing to reload for my .223 AR's. I have a 16 inch Bushmaster carbine and a Bushmaster Stainless Varminter with a 24 inch barrel. I load 55gr FMJ/BT bullets. What is you powder recommendation for target shooting with these rifles?

I am considering the following powders:

1. Hogdon H4198
2. Accurate Arms 2230
3. Vihtavouri N133
4. Winchester 748
5. Hogdon BL-C(2)


----------



## darkgael

I like 24.5 grs. of RL 15. From what I have been reading, Varget is very popular.
Pete


----------



## farmerj

Some Tips.

I am still of the believe that Yes, The AR platform is still sensitive to burn rate. It's still a gas operated firearm, and as such, try to match that.



> One Army chart suggests approx. 28 gr. of WC 844 for the 55 gr. 5.56mm. WC 844 is similar to H335, but lots differ in burning rates and that is a very heavy load (above max in the books) for H335. One guy says he's getting about 3250 - 3350 fps using 27.5 gr. of WC 844. That is very close to the 27.6 grains I measured from out of these cartridges.


Page 154 lists 55 gr M193 ammunition, the powder is WC844.

You can download the army manual here.

WC844, N335 is right in that H4895 powder range.

I chose that powder mainly for temp stability that hodgdon shows over most other powders. As well as, it lets me load for the M14, M1 Garand, AR15 and .243. I can buy larger quantities of one powder, and Mil-Surp powder is cheaper than off the shelf by about $45 / 8 lbs right now.


----------



## neb_bo

> From what I have been reading, Varget is very popular.
> Pete


i have been shooting 27.5 gr. of varget behind 50gr vmax's, and i dont mind the load, but it is compressed, sometimes very compressed, and i have ruined a couple cases when a peice of powder wedges in between the case and bullet while im seating.

thats why im switching to bl-c2. it should meter better since its spherical, and a max load isnt compressed. it is at or above varget for velocity, and its a little cheaper. $.02


----------



## johngfoster

I've been working up a load with H335. Things seemed to cycle quite well, and it meters very well.


----------



## Komrowski

I have tried several you should check out H322 powder, it was the most accurate and easy to use of all the ones I tested.


----------



## SDHandgunner

I have used H-4895 with 55gr. Nosler Ballistic Tips and or 55gr. Sierra Hollow Point Boat Tails in a few different AR's now (plus a Contender Handgun and a Contender Rifle) with excellent results. I have tested this load in the following:

16" Olympic Arms Plinker Plus
16" DPMS M4 (actually 11 1/2" Barrel with a 5" FLash Hider)
20" Military M-16
20" DPMS Panther Bull 20 FLuted
16" Bushmaster M4 ORC
14" T/C G2 Contender Handgun
23" T/C G2 Contender Rifle

I have been more than satisfied with the accuracy & velocity that this load has produced in all of these .223's.

I too have read that the AR Gas System is more fogiving than say that of a M-14 or Garrand, but still choose to use H-4895 as it was one of the powders recommended at the Sierra Bullets web page article "Loading for Gas Guns). Besides like has been stated it is very temperature stable and I have had good results with it in other cartridges as well over the years.

Larry


----------



## smk

I've had very good results with H335 and 50 gr Vmax...


----------



## Plainsman

smk said:


> I've had very good results with H335 and 50 gr Vmax...


Same here.


----------



## Longshot

smk said:


> I've had very good results with H335 and 50 gr Vmax...


Another vote for the 50 gr. VMax over H335.


----------



## Jaybic

Thats the same load I shoot in my DPMS .223 too.


----------

